
Dont Steal This Book - thinkingemote
https://taibbi.substack.com/p/dont-steal-this-book
======
thinkingemote
With the recent anarchism posting, this article compares the famous anarchist
book "Steal This Book" by Abbie Hoffman with the more contemporary book "In
Defence of Looting" by Vicky Osterweil.

